# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Gruaja, seksi i dobet ne shoqëri!

## xhilda

pershendetje te gjitheve 

 Kam folur me shume shqipetare dhe thone se edhe ketu ku jemi burrat i qellojne nuk e marr vesh  do te behen ndonjehere meshkujt shqipetare te civilizuar apo jo?

Te qellosh nje grua eshte krim

Te shash personin e jetes eshte marrezi

Te mos kesh respect per ate qe do eshte cmenduri 

Por tradita shqipeteare eshte ne disa raste nje cmenduri e vertete.


Ky eshte mendimi im 
Mendimi juaj cili eshte?

----------


## Klevis2000

xhilda fshije pak kutine e mesazheve se e ke plot se do te dergoj nje mesazh lidhje me kete teme.Degjo nuk eshte mire qe burri ta qelloje gruan do tia le plage ne zemer gruas per tere jeten por kam frike se dikush do ta bastardoje  kete temen .Megjithate po te them se Ne fene Islame nuk eshte mire te goditet femra per kete Muhamedi a.s thote" Me i miri prej jush eshte ai qe eshte i mire ne familjen e tij."
Dikush mund te thote se ne kuran permendet dicka e tille per goditjen ndaj femres por kjo eshte mbasi femra eshte cmendur dhe behet si burri ka dalldisur thote populli por une jam shume konshient qe femrat shqiptare nuk para dalin nga natyra e tyre si femra keto jane me shume per te huajat te cilat e kane shpesh kete ves behen arrogante ndaj burrave megjithese ka raste qe edhe i qellojne "burat" e tyre .Po kurrsesi s'duhet te ndodhi nje gje e tille perkundrazi ka disa shkaqe qe mos te arrihet deri atje qe njeriu duhet ti veje fre vtese dhe sjelljeve te tij dhe secili duhet te respektoje tjetrin ne mynyre qe te kene nje familje normale dhe te lumtur per kete me mire do te ishte te shikonin kete temen.
Gruaja dhe familja
*kliko*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16647

----------


## LAKE_19

po sipas teje kur femrat e ekzagjerojne si i behet halli,dhe mbi te gjitha kur e dine ""sipas teje qe nuk do i qellojme"". ti si thua

----------


## Klevis2000

Nëna më tregoi 


Nëna më tregoi

Nëna me ka treguar se gjyshi im gjithmonë i këshillonte vajzat e tij me këtë histori: 

Një herë një grua erdhi tek një dijetar për të cilin ajo kishte dëgjuar se është magjistar, dhe i kërkoi që ti bënte asaj dicka me anë të cilës burri i saj ta donte aq shumë sa asnjë grua në botë nuk kishte parë dashuri të tillë.

Meqenëse ky ishte dijetar dhe edukues i mirë i tha: Ti po më kërkon nje gjë jo të lehtë, që të realizojmë një gjë të tillë na duhen disa shpenzime a je gati të paguash ti?

I tha:Po 

I tha asaj: Kjo punë nuk bëhet vetëm se kur të më sjellësh një qime nga qafa e luanit. 

I tha: Luani? Po- iu përgjigj dijetari

I tha: Si mundet ta bëj një gjë të tillë kur ne e dimë se luani është kafshë e egër, e ku i dihet mundet të më hajë, a nuk keni ndonjë mënyre tjetër më të lehtë e më të sigurtë?

I tha asaj: Nuk mundet të plotësohet dëshira jote ku kërkon dashurinë e burrit tënd vetëm se me këtë mënyrë, mendohu dhe ji e sigurtë se do ta gjesh mënyrën e përshtatshme për realizimin e qëllimit...

U nis gruaja e zhytur në mendime se si të gjejë një mënyrë për të arritur tek qimja e flokut te luanit. U këshillua me disa persona te cilët ajo kishte besim tek ta, dhe ata i thane se luani nuk të ha vetem se atëhere kur është i uritur prandaj ti ngope me ushqim dhe pastaj mund të realizosh qëllimin tënd.

U nis për në pyll që të zbatonte porosinë e dhënë, dhe filloi që ti hidhte luanit mish dhe kjo mënyrë vazhdoi për disa dite derisa luani filloi të njihej me të.

Cdo herë që i hidhte mishin i afrohej një cikë derisa arriti një ditë dhe luani ju afrua vetë duke mos dyshuar në dashurinë e saj, në këtë moment ajo filloi ti fërkonte kokën dhe kurrizin, e në momentin kur luani ishte në këtë gjendje te kënaqshme nuk ishte e vështirë për gruan tja merrte qimen e kerkuar. Mbasi e mori atë u nis per tek dijetari magjistar (sipas mendimit të saj), që ti jepte qimen e flokut te luanit, ishte shumë e

gëzuar duke menduar se së fundi arriti të fitojë dashurinë e burrit të saj përherë.

Kur dijetari e pa flokun e luanit e pyeti: Si arrite të marrësh flokun e luanit a mun te me thuash?

Ia shpjegoi atij mënyrën që zbatoi ne zbutjen e luanit, e cila doli në përfundimin se mënyra e futjes ne zemrën e luanit si fillim ishte, barku i tij e më pas vazhdimësia dhe durimi në të derisa arriti korrjen e frutit. 

Në këtë moment i tha asaj dijetari: 

O robëreshë e All-llahut...bashkëshorti yt nuk është më i egër se luani.. vepro me burrin tënd ashtu sic veprove me luanin tja fitosh zemrën. 

Mëso hyrjen për në zemrën e tij, ngope ate në rast urie, ji zbatuese e kërkesave të tij, vendos një plan për këtë dhe duro.


Gruaja dhe familja
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...7&pagenumber=2

----------


## Julius

Histori e bukur Klevis! 
  Sa per temen mendoj se gruaja nuk duhet qelluar, ne pergjithesi forca eshte arma e te dobetit menderisht.

----------


## "KINGU-1"

"Kur sjellja shoqerohet me shigjeten e fyerjes, plaga behet dyfish e rende por kur shoqerohet me ....."

----------


## bunny

nooooooooooowayyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
kur sme ka prekur nena qe me ka mbajtur ne bark 9muaj edhe me ka bere aq sa jam te me preki nje tjeterrrrrrrrrrrrrrr???
jooooooooooooooo edhe pikeeee jooooooo nuk eshte e drejte!!!!
muaqqqqq puciii all
ps.druri nuk eshte per qenjen njerezore vetem per kafshen...

----------


## fantaKLAID_PR

> _Postuar më parë nga bunny_ 
> *nooooooooooowayyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> kur sme ka prekur nena qe me ka mbajtur ne bark 9muaj edhe me ka bere aq sa jam te me preki nje tjeterrrrrrrrrrrrrrr???
> jooooooooooooooo edhe pikeeee jooooooo nuk eshte e drejte!!!!
> muaqqqqq puciii all
> ps.druri nuk eshte per qenjen njerezore vetem per kafshen...*


nqs e mendon mire nuk eshte as per kafshen.sa per temen me duket se eshte nje pyetje qe s'ka nevoje per pergjigje.kjo eshte nje teme qe duhej diskutuar vite e vite me pare.sot ky problem nuk eshte aq i mprehte sa ka qene dikur.
me respekt KLD

----------


## arber_gjakova

te na ne kosve thojine dajaki u dale pi gjenetit  po e kerkove do ta gjeshe po kushe se kerkone nuke  e hane hihihihihhihi

----------


## Mina

Nuk eshte aspak e drejte! 
Ka te tjera menyra per te demostruar fuqine!

----------


## Fringo

O Klevo mo ne fund kam ra dakort me ty.
Le ta lexojn e ta msojn gjithe gocat Shqiptare ket histoir, ta dine, se po nuk na e ferkun shpinen..........
Megjithate, kush e prek femren, eshte *burrec*
Burri i vertet nuk e rref gruan, se e ka partnere e shoqe jete.

----------


## leci

femra eshte nje lule dhe si e tille mund ta prekesh vetem me nje lule....

----------


## Veshtrusja

Mendoj se eshte me se e pershtatshme ajo shprehja : "dy njerez me tru nuk zihen kurre" e jo me te rrahen. 

Megjithate ndodhe qe te kete disnivelim midis burrit dhe gruas ...por kjo nuk eshte justifikim per rrahjen. Ka raste ku per nje moment njeriu nxehet dhe reagon ne menyr fizike...per mua kjo eshte e lejushme ne qoftese reagimi nuk eshte i ekzagjeruar sa te "coptosh" fare nje njeri.

Nje pellemb nuk ka gje ne qoftese per momentin e kerkon vete. Por rrahje ne nje moshe te rritur mendoj se eshte turp per te dy palet (dhe per ate qe qellon edhe per ate qe e merre qortimin).

Per mendimin tim, ka raste ku gruaja duhet te di kufijt dhe ku burri duhet te bej te qarte se cfare eshte e pranueshme nese gruaja gabon....por jo qe ta qortoj fare gruan. Kjo do te ishte nje reagim kafshe dhe jo njerezore.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> * Ka raste ku per nje moment njeriu nxehet dhe reagon ne menyr fizike...per mua kjo eshte e lejushme ne qoftese reagimi nuk eshte i ekzagjeruar sa te "coptosh" fare nje njeri.
> 
> Nje pellemb nuk ka gje ne qoftese per momentin e kerkon vete. *



Me knaqe , Veshtruesja.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Aty ku perfundon llogjika e ftohte ne nje mendje njerezore fillon dhuna dhe urrejtja.

----------


## StarFire

Pervec tradhetise, gjene me te keqe qe mund ta bej nje burre eshte kur qellon.  S'me ka ndodhur, dhe ishalla nuk me jepet rasti per tu ndodhur se e kuptoj qe po me ndodhi ai burre e paguan shume shtrenjte ate qellim.  Sado te mire te jemi kur mbrojme veten apo ata qe duam behemi me te keqinjte ne bote.
Te gjithe bejme argumente, por kurre s'duhet te arrije ne ate moment kur burri ose gruaja qellon njeri tjetrin se per mua ai moment eshte vdekja e dashurise dhe e respektit ndaj njeri tjetrit.

----------


## Simpatikja

Per asnje arsye nuk duhet te vihet dore mbi dike.
Zakonisht kafshet rrihen,por jo njerezit.Njerezit nga vete fjala,jane me inteligjent, dhe si te tille,duhet te perdorin komunikimin.Ne fund te fundit ekziston edhe ndarja.

----------


## raku

absolutisht jo!
ne asnje menyre une nuk ve dore ne femra dhe asnjehere nuk e kam menduar ta bej nje gje te tille dhe asnjehere nuk deshiroj te mendoj ta bej nje gje te tille......
ai qe eshte burre merret vetem me burra dhe jo me gra.....
ata qe meren me gra jane pordhace {me fal per shprehjen} dhe mjaft te pasigurte ndaj vetvetes.....

----------


## vullnet_a

Ky eshte niveli me i ulet qe mund ta ben njeriu. Ne asnje menyre burri nuk ka te drejt ta qellon gruan, pamarrparasysh.

----------


## Altina

Eshte e papranueshme. Thuhet se "Gjuha kocka s'ka por kocka thyen". Pra fjala eshte me rende se pellemba.. ..

Jam dakort me Kolombin. 
Dhuna eshte treguesi me i mire i mungeses se llogjikes dhe kultures.

----------

